# 1965 GTO in dash tach, Help NEEDED!!



## d.reese (Apr 27, 2009)

Need assistance or HELP, can anyone tell me how many wires are suposed to be hooked up on the back of my indash ralley tach. Currently only has one wire attached.


----------

